# Eco-living Italy?



## Familysmudge

Hi there,

We are looking for a small property with land in Northern Italy where we hope to set up a small eco campsite (yurts, teepees, tents). We are struggling to find information on the rules with this kind of thing ... and we can't seem to find anyone else doing anything similar ie: smallholding / sustainable living / eco campsite etc... and are wondering WHY?!

If anyone knows of any info or blogs that might be of interest to us, please get in touch!

Family Smudge


----------



## NickZ

Most of the camping is fairly basic low cost. You'll need to check what the land is zoned for. If the land is zoned for farm land you'll likely not be allowed to turn it into a campsite.

OTOH I think you mean something more like an agriturisomo. If so different regions have different rules IIRC they have min land sizes (5 acres? More?) but the exact rules will vary with the regional government.


----------



## Familysmudge

NickZ said:


> Most of the camping is fairly basic low cost. You'll need to check what the land is zoned for. If the land is zoned for farm land you'll likely not be allowed to turn it into a campsite.
> 
> OTOH I think you mean something more like an agriturisomo. If so different regions have different rules IIRC they have min land sizes (5 acres? More?) but the exact rules will vary with the regional government.


Hi there NickZ, thanks for this info - very helpful. We will look further into it regarding region - you have given us some leads so thank you


----------



## rabarbaro

*Ivn't understood*



Familysmudge said:


> Hi there NickZ, thanks for this info - very helpful. We will look further into it regarding region - you have given us some leads so thank you


Are yo looking for opening up an eco camp or do you want only to find one as tourists ?


----------



## Familysmudge

rabarbaro said:


> Are yo looking for opening up an eco camp or do you want only to find one as tourists ?


Hi Rabarbaro,

We are interested in opening an eco campsite... if you have any info about this kind of thing in Italy - let us know!


----------



## Familysmudge

Jo-ann said:


> Hello
> We have a property in Western Liguria in Northern Italy. There is a village near the town of Ventimiglia which is designed for eco- living. Here is the website Torri Superiore - Ecovillage and holiday accommodation in Liguria, Italy[/url]
> I hope this helps. On another note we know of some rural properties for sale with land. If you are interested in this area just let me know
> Gillian


Hi Jo-ann, i did send you a private message (i think?!) but haven't heard back... would be interested to hear of any rural properties you know of ...<snip>

thanks


----------



## swedeinus

i've found a lot information through WWOOF, and organization that helps organic farmers get matched with volunteers. they have an extensive internet search system. wwoofers in italy should know about your particular situation.

good luck.


----------



## csainz

*Hello Family Smudge*



Familysmudge said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are looking for a small property with land in Northern Italy where we hope to set up a small eco campsite (yurts, teepees, tents). We are struggling to find information on the rules with this kind of thing ... and we can't seem to find anyone else doing anything similar ie: smallholding / sustainable living / eco campsite etc... and are wondering WHY?!
> 
> If anyone knows of any info or blogs that might be of interest to us, please get in touch!
> 
> Family Smudge



I have been contacting people in the Casentino Valley in the Arezzo province in Toscana. There is a contact there working on an eco village of sorts and I will give you his address here. [email protected] His name is Hans. He is busy and sometimes you might have to send him a 2nd request. Just tell him that a friend of Giovanni's gave his email to you as a point of contact. He is going through all the paperwork version now for his type of eco village.

Hopefully this will help some!
Ciao, Charlotte


----------



## tillyworld

Hi there.
This thread is very interesting to me. I've looked into yurt living-or an eco.self build in Italy- we currently live in a 450 yr old mud house in France with spring water on tap! I would never want to go back to anything less eco friendly...


----------



## Jaqs

*Interested in your project*



Familysmudge said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are looking for a small property with land in Northern Italy where we hope to set up a small eco campsite (yurts, teepees, tents). We are struggling to find information on the rules with this kind of thing ... and we can't seem to find anyone else doing anything similar ie: smallholding / sustainable living / eco campsite etc... and are wondering WHY?!
> 
> If anyone knows of any info or blogs that might be of interest to us, please get in touch!
> 
> Family Smudge



Hi

I came across your post on this forum and got really excited! We're looking to do a similar thing in Abruzzo but, like you were, I'm struggling to find any information on the formalities, planning permission, etc needed to set up something like this.

It would be great to hear how your getting along, things you've learnt along the way, etc, and if you can advise in anyway on rules, regulations, planning and so on that would be absolutely fantastic.

Hope its all going well for you

Look forward to hearing from you,

Jaqs


----------



## jonoandfern

*Eco living camp*



Jaqs said:


> Hi
> 
> I came across your post on this forum and got really excited! We're looking to do a similar thing in Abruzzo but, like you were, I'm struggling to find any information on the formalities, planning permission, etc needed to set up something like this.
> 
> It would be great to hear how your getting along, things you've learnt along the way, etc, and if you can advise in anyway on rules, regulations, planning and so on that would be absolutely fantastic.
> 
> Hope its all going well for you
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you,
> 
> Jaqs


Hi Jaqs,

Did you hear anything from your last post? We also are looking into this and it would be great to know any rules, regulations or planning outcomes you came to?

Many thanks

Fern


----------



## ilonaandbill

Hi,
Are there any eco-living places in Sardegna we could visit at this time? Planning to be there in September.
Any information would be helpful.
ilona


----------



## jenmaco

*laws in Italy*

I am doing the same thing in the south. The reason the laws are tricky on this subject is because they do not apply to this type of structure. You should check with the Engineer at your local Commune.

I was told here in my area that I can do it without permission as long at the structure is not permanently attached to the earth ( meaning built on a platform).
Sanitation is their main concern.. and yours should be security.

I have a plan for that as well. When you leave your yurt simply attach a electric fence connection to the cables in the structure. For this reason I am running extra cable around my yurt at areas of weakness. It's not a matter of if someone will break in ... it is when? Turn on the barrier when you leave and off when you return.

Good luck with your venture 



Familysmudge said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are looking for a small property with land in Northern Italy where we hope to set up a small eco campsite (yurts, teepees, tents). We are struggling to find information on the rules with this kind of thing ... and we can't seem to find anyone else doing anything similar ie: smallholding / sustainable living / eco campsite etc... and are wondering WHY?!
> 
> If anyone knows of any info or blogs that might be of interest to us, please get in touch!
> 
> Family Smudge


----------



## pudd 2

jenmaco said:


> I am doing the same thing in the south. The reason the laws are tricky on this subject is because they do not apply to this type of structure. You should check with the Engineer at your local Commune.
> 
> I was told here in my area that I can do it without permission as long at the structure is not permanently attached to the earth ( meaning built on a platform).
> Sanitation is their main concern.. and yours should be security.
> 
> I have a plan for that as well. When you leave your yurt simply attach a electric fence connection to the cables in the structure. For this reason I am running extra cable around my yurt at areas of weakness. It's not a matter of if someone will break in ... it is when? Turn on the barrier when you leave and off when you return.
> 
> Good luck with your venture


so what you are saying you leave live cables around your house so even a inesent child or passer by can die just to protect your property . this is ilegle dangerios smacks of war crimes and is verry irisponsable and i hope you get cought and finded at least or prison i cant belive this post


----------



## jenmaco

No that is not at all what I'm saying. Perhaps you should understand this type of equipment better before you go as far as to accuse someone of a war crime.

Would you prefer a weapon? I would rather not.

As for innocent children or strangers.. I can not imagine why they would ever be on my property or trying to enter my home while I am not there? Ridiculous.



pudd 2 said:


> so what you are saying you leave live cables around your house so even a inesent child or passer by can die just to protect your property . this is ilegle dangerios smacks of war crimes and is verry irisponsable and i hope you get cought and finded at least or prison i cant belive this post


----------



## pudd 2

ok what sort of fence are you talking about what voltage is it legal is it morraly right is it safe


----------



## jenmaco

Legal? Yes. It's a 6volt solar charged line. The goal is not to kill anyone but to detour them from wanting to come into your home.

Theft and forced entry are not moral or legal, but the reality is that it happens here frequently.


----------



## pudd 2

thats ok then the way your previos post reads it sounds like main voltage good luck with your property and i dont like theives ether


----------



## Spiritsintent

Just joined as I came across this posting. I know the thread is a bit old but I am keen to hear how you've got on as we are tent makers and want to start an eco village with yurts, tipis etc Lucia


----------

